# Guestbook php/flash - Leerzeichen und while-Problem



## MontyBurns (19. Januar 2005)

Hallo allerseits,

ich will einen kompletten Kasten aus "|" - , "-" - und "+" - Zeichen um jeden einzelnen Guestbookeintrag bauen. Da Flash keine <table>-Tags kennt, werden Name und Date durch "|" - und Leerzeichen (es sollen Leerzeichen in einer Variable aneinandergehängt werden, was eigentlich auch klappt .. bis zu einem gewissen Punkt) getrennt.

Ausserdem muss die Message (weil mehrzeilig) in Zeilen zerhackt werden (geschieht per while) und an jede Zeile vorne und hinten
"| " . $zeilenarray[$z] . " |"
angehängt werden. (Hier muss irgendwo der Fehler sein, da gar keine Message ausgegeben wird, wohl aber die Ränder). In der Textdatei werden die Leerzeichen gepostet, und in Flash sieht man sie nur als je EIN Leerzeichen.
Bei der letzten Zeile werden wieder Leerzeichen eingefügt, bis zum " |", der die Zeile beendet. etc. Die Dateien sind in Form einer zip-Datei (.fla, .swf, .php und .txt) angehängt.

Also sollte das Ergebnis etwa so aussehen:

+-------------------------------------------+
| Name: Narf leerz. | Date: blah |
|---------------------------------------------|
| Website: http://bla   leerz.      |
|---------------------------------------------|
| Message: |          leerz.          |
|----------------+         leerz.          |
| Hier steht die Zeile 1 drin blah |
| Hier steht die Zeile 2 drin blah |
| Hier steht die Zeile $z  leerz.  |
+-------------------------------------------+

(Ich such für mich dann noch ne Schriftart raus, bei der jedes Zeichen gleich breit ist, um das nicht so wackelig aussehen lassen zu müssen.)
Grade bei der Vorschau ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Leerzeichen in der "Demo-Ansicht" auch fehlen. Daher befürchte ich, dass es etwas php-spezifisches ist, das mein Problem verursacht

Ist mein allererster Versuch in php .. habt Gnade mit meinen noch unbeholfenen Scripts.

greetz
MontyBurns


----------



## Sebs (19. Januar 2005)

Such dir lieber nen tabellen interpreter Das ist um einiges einfacher!

MfG

Sebastian


----------



## MontyBurns (19. Januar 2005)

Das wird doch hoffentlich nicht die letzte Antwort auf meine Frage sein, oder?

Ich bin auf der Suche nach der Lösung zu dem Problem .. nicht nach einem Umweg, das Problem nicht erst aufkommen zu lassen ... Meine hauptsächliche Programmiertätigkeit besteht nun mal aus Flash ..
Zumal das mir eigentlich primär wichtige Problem gar nicht bei den Leerzeichen, sondern vermutlich bei der while-Schleife, die die Message in Zeilen zerteilt liegt (keine Message wird ausgegeben).

Also erbarmt euch bitte, und schaut's euch an.

greetz
MontyBurns


----------

